# 100k ppd badge?



## W1zzard (Oct 24, 2009)

any ideas for the text ?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2009)

Maybe *Extreme TPU Folder*
Sounds like a special badge just for Buck Nasty though


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 24, 2009)

Why not just "100,000 PPD" with the folding badge... Simple and you get the point straight away.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Wtf :d


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 24, 2009)

"Power company co-owner"?  Too many characters?


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 24, 2009)

"My electricity is included with my rent"


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 24, 2009)

Nah, "100k PPD" = Thousand Point's Per Dollar


----------



## mike047 (Oct 25, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Maybe *Extreme TPU Folder*
> Sounds like a special badge* just for Buck Nasty though*



I believe "Bogie" is at or near that benchmark also and MX is rapidly approaching also.

I at one time was a 100k producer but alas, no more

100k should be noted because of the dedication it takes to make that kind of production.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

"Powered up"


----------



## dhoshaw (Oct 25, 2009)

"Insane Folder" might be appropriate.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 25, 2009)

"Foldaholic"?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 25, 2009)

FoldFather... And, if some way, a female is it.. FoldMother..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2009)

How about "goin' broke folding"


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 25, 2009)

"Folds more than a prison laundry worker"


----------



## bogmali (Oct 25, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> "Folds more than a prison laundry worker"





DonInKansas said:


> "My electricity is included with my rent"




Don is getting a kick out of this and so do I with his suggestions


----------



## bogmali (Oct 25, 2009)

"Elite or Extreme Folder" will be appropriate


----------



## johnspack (Oct 28, 2009)

"Folding Like There's No Tomorrow"


----------



## andrewsmc (Oct 28, 2009)

"Fold em' Or Hold em' PLAYER!"


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 28, 2009)

"Extreme Folder" says it for me.


----------

